# how long will it take to play Bach partitas on trumpet from scratch?



## arthur

Is it easier on violin or trumpet?

Is it exhausting on the trumpet?

Or a more general question. Can trumpet play many violin pieces?


----------



## Head_case

It's easier to play it on your hi-fi


----------



## Krummhorn

The OP asked a valid question ... 

All severely off topic replies have been deleted as well as the OP's reply. 

If you can offer an answer to the question, fine ... if not, stay out of the thread.


----------



## obwan

to be honest i have no idea, i play neither the trumpet or the violin, but i'd guess no. violin music often calls for double stops, that is playing 2 strings simultaneously to play a chord, something that a trumpet cannot do. However, violin music also often calls for tripple and quadruple stops, something that even the violin technically cannot do. typically such chords are played as aappoggiatura arpgegio such as in the following piano music.


----------



## Ukko

The obvious (to non-trumpeters, trumpet players must know others) difficultly is the 'stops' thing. BTW I gather that triple stops are doable on a fiddle using a baroque bow. I also suspect that those _really_ high notes would be a bitch on a trumpet.

*And*, you do realize that Partita no. 2 includes the Chaconne? Seems like the thought of playing that would make trumpet players run and hide.


----------



## obwan

Here's the Chaconne on recorder.


----------



## Ukko

Remarkable playing... and the music sounds oriental. Why the hell is that?


----------



## Trumpetcat

I think each is difficult in its own way?? I play trumpet, and it can be exhausting but it's still addicting haha. I don't know. I don't know if you can just play anything on trumpet from scratch? It seems like an easy instrument and when everything is done right it IS easy, but that's the hard part, making it easy, and correct. But isn't that with every instrument pretty much? Maybe trumpet would need more work, idk. You need to have a good high register too and that can be really difficult sometimes! You gotta work on air control, and your facial muscles and the diaphragm a lot. That's all I have..


----------

